# Joe Built HD-500 Patented Motorized Wheelbarrow



## BrianK (Sep 15, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about this company? This looks like it would be an awesome firewood hauler at half the price of a DR Powerwagon.





*The Joe Built HD-500
Patented Motorized Wheelbarrow *




*Hauls 1,200 lbs. | 11 cubic feet | Weighs approx. 260 lbs.*
Fully loaded with concrete, the Joe Built motorized wheelbarrow will easily climb or descend a 30-degree slope on uneven terrain. The operator can easily steer, point and pour liquid concrete or landscape materials with our self-propelled buggy. Perfect balance and low center of gravity helps prevent accidental dumping of construction materials.

This motorized concrete buggy has a heavy duty Peerless Tecumseh Transaxle with 3 forward gears, 1 speed reverse. Automatic disc brakes are a safety feature on this powered cart.

The Joe Built HD 500 can be transported by pick-up truck, step van, or SUV. United States Motor Power Inc. will warranty the cart's heavy-duty frame for 3 years. USMP will warranty the unit's US610 engine for 1 year when using US2 Two-Cycle Oil.

*Specifications*

*Load Size:* 11 Cu ft.
*Load Capacity:* 1,200 lbs.
*Engine:* U.S. Motor Power 6.5 HP
*Tires:* Front 18” x 8.50” - 8” Rear 3.50”/4”
*Dimensions:* 38”/32”W x 72”L x 32”H
*Weight:* Approx. 260 lbs.





Top | Home


----------



## blades (Sep 16, 2013)

There are a couple different kits out there that will motorize your wheelbarrow.  I have one of them on mine. Big wheel barrow ( 8-10 cu ft bucket) full load of heavy green wood and it pulls me up the hill with it. Oh and it was less than 1/2 of the price of the unit above, I just do not have the wheel in back, I could do that though.
Note: cold weather, poly tubs , and tossed firewood are not a good combination. poly gets stiff in cold and will break.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Poly sleds are used all the time up north behind snowmobiles to haul wood with.


----------



## BrianK (Sep 16, 2013)

blades said:


> There are a couple different kits out there that will motorize your wheelbarrow.  I have one of them on mine. Big wheel barrow ( 8-10 cu ft bucket) full load of heavy green wood and it pulls me up the hill with it. Oh and it was less than 1/2 of the price of the unit above.


Which kit did you use? Do you have any photos?


----------



## Shari (Sep 16, 2013)

No info the the op's post - but this looks like 'fun':


----------



## lukem (Sep 17, 2013)

Never heard of the motor manufacturer.  It is a 2-stroke engine, which is weird, but not a deal breaker.  The US610 isn't listed on the manufacturer's website, so that would make me nervous.  The 820 engine on their website specifies 24:1 (hello smoke monster).

Sounds suspect to me.


----------



## shawn6596 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know, but I picked up a gator 622 with a hydor dump for $1600


----------



## BrianK (Sep 17, 2013)

shawn6596 said:


> I don't know, but I picked up a gator 622 with a hydor dump for $1600



I get most of my firewood from a tract of land right behind my office owned by a local coal mining company. I can take any downed wood but I am prohibited from using any motorized _*vehicles*_ (Some shmuck was riding an ATV on their property several years ago and broke his arm and sued the company that owned the land. The shmuck lost his suit but the company put a moratorium on anyone riding motorized vehicles on their land.)

We've hauled out about 4 cords already just by cutting it in place and hauling it out with a lawn cart with tall bicycle wheels. The further back into the woods we get, which is downhill, the less viable this option is. We built a log arch and we're going to use that too, but again the distance, woods terrain and slope makes these methods a real chore, and I'm not getting any younger.

So I'm looking for motorized firewood haulers that are not necessarily motorized _*vehicles*_.


----------



## mellow (Sep 18, 2013)

Vehicle - a thing used for transporting people or goods, esp. on land, such as a car, truck, or *cart.*


----------



## blades (Sep 19, 2013)

I used the moto-barrow unit. I do not have brakes or 3 sp trany or rear wheel.  Works ok for me.


----------

